# VapeCon 2016 - Cloud Chasing Competition !



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2016 Cloud Chasing Competition - Lets see those clouds !!*
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​

ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Cloud Blowing Competition* at VapeCon 2016 on the 27th August 2016 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094)

The Last Cloud Blowing contest was lots of fun and its time for @shaunnadan to hand over the Vapecon 2015 title!

We invite you to RSVP for this epic contest by clicking on the blue RSVP link below.

*The prizes for the top placings in this event are going to be superb. *We will announce those soon!

*--- Rules ---*

Contestants are each given a number and will impress the judges with their clouds against the official VapeCon Cloud-Banner. Each contestant will have one attempt at getting onto the leaderboard. The top 8 entrants will then chase back to back through a process of elimination.

You may use any atty, mod and build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)

Each Contestant will be given plain VG (90% VG and 10% PG) to compete with.

Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.

Judges will decide based on the following:
Distance of cloud
Density of cloud


If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again

Please guys don't give the judges a hard time (Respect their decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.

We are going to be limiting the total number of entrants to 40 cloud chasers. We have currently reserved 30 slots on the RSVP list here and an additional 10 slots for those that would like to register on the day. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum name only please.

Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
The time of the event on the day will be announced soon.

*Have Fun and Lets see some big clouds people!*


​
[RSVP=26930]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Alexander Scott - 1 - _Why the hell not, might as well give it a go.... lol_
BrizzyZA (VapeLife) - 1
brotiform - 1 - _Nothing to lose except for my dignity._
chris17 - 1
ChrisFJS - 1
Cobrali - 1 - _First time trying..oh well lets have fun!_
Damion - 1 - _If you dont vaporize you agonize_
De_Stroyer - 2
Drew M - 1 - _Why not, should be funny if nothing else!_
DrSirus-88 - 1
Flash696 - 2 - _It's all about the suckage..diaphram diaphram_
Forfcuksakes - 1
GrimReaper - 1 - _lets give it a blow xD_
Juices_For_Days - 1 - _Blow Blow Blow your boat....._
Keith Milton - 1
Kyli3boi - 1 - _First time attempt let's give it a go_
Manus - 1 - _go big or go home_
michael dos santos - 1
Nizo - 1 - _..._
OreO - 1 - _nothing to lose_
Prian - 1 - _Let's do this!!!!!_
raihaan - 1 - _Worth a shot_
Riaan Aitkem - 1 - _Lets do this!_
Rivas - 1
Satans_Stick - 1 - _SO READY_
Smurfi129 - 1 - _lets do it_
theyettie - 1 - _Let's give it a bash..._
veeman - 1 - _Sounds Fun_
Wickus van der Merwe - 1
Yusuf Cape Vaper - 1

Total: 32

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 10


----------



## shaunnadan

and lets go !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

This is going to be exciting!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Silver

The coveted VapeCon 2016 Cloud Chaser title....... 
Who will it be...
Exciting times indeed!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

So very tempting indeed but i fear my skills wont be a match for some of those guys who will put a steam train to shame


----------



## shaunnadan

mcgeerj35 said:


> So very tempting indeed but i fear my skills wont be a match for some of those guys who will put a steam train to shame



What gear do you have ?


----------



## mcgeerj35

Well it consists of 
1x smok h-priv
1x griffin rta (22mm)
2x 2500 mah samsung batteries

1x subox mini kit 
@shaunnadan



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

mcgeerj35 said:


> Well it consists of
> 1x smok h-priv
> 1x griffin rta (22mm)
> 2x 2500 mah samsung batteries
> 
> 1x subox mini kit
> @shaunnadan
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I'm using my Griffin 22 today, lol


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ok so what do we get if we catch the cloud????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mcgeerj35

Lol well thats good so what build are you rocking @shaunnadan

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

mcgeerj35 said:


> Lol well thats good so what build are you rocking @shaunnadan
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


24g 3.5mm id macro coils coming in at 0.28ohms for a chilled 60w vape


----------



## Clouds4Days

Is there a wooden spoon prize?
Im thinking of entering with a ego aio

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Weather update for vapecon... Full cloud cover with morning fog starting at 9am. No chance of dissipation till late in the evening. Looks to be a spectacular day!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

@Silver can i rsvp for 2 of my friends who will be at vapecon with me?


----------



## shaunnadan

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @Silver can i rsvp for 2 of my friends who will be at vapecon with me?



Yes just make a note of it in the comments when your RSVP.

but!!!! 

it would be better if we could get them to register on the forum. There will be additional prizes in the random draws at vapecon for registered forum members


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @Silver can i rsvp for 2 of my friends who will be at vapecon with me?



Yip - I agree with @shaunnadan 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper , please rather ask your friends to register on the forum and RSVP directly with their forum names.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Yip - I agree with @shaunnadan
> @Yusuf Cape Vaper , please rather ask your friends to register on the forum and RSVP directly with their forum names.



I'll try that out! Already RSVP'd for the 3 of us, just in case they don't become forumites


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I'll try that out! Already RSVP'd for the 3 of us, just in case they don't become forumites



Sorry bud

Lets keep it to forumites for the RSVP list - to give everyone a fair chance
If they don't register here, then let them make use of the slots available on the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2016 Judge 1 Announcement !*

This man currently holds a South African Cloud Competition title....as a judge.

He has judged more Cloud competitions than anyone else and who are we to doubt his experience and wisdom. It's not official unless we have this man 

Let all put our hands together for ....... 

@PeterHarris !

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## raihaan

I'm in

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

raihaan said:


> I'm in
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Hi 

Can you log via the browser and click on the blue RSVP button in the original post. 

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2016 Judge 2 Announcement !*

The Enforcer ! 

This man is Judge, Jury and Executioner... 

Some say he issued out a ticket for a badly wrapped battery, and that he wears a second gun holster with a 30ml of juice.

One thing we know is that he is there to make sure everything is clean and fair.

Let's all raise our hands and salute! ....... 

@zadiac !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Two judges announced already!
I know not of two better folk than @PeterHarris and [USER=432]@zadiac to be on the judging team for this epic competition.
Congrats guys and thank you for agreeing to help with this important duty![/USER]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

shaunnadan said:


> *VapeCon 2016 Judge 2 Announcement !*
> 
> The Enforcer !
> 
> This man is Judge, Jury and Executioner...
> 
> Some say he issued out a ticket for a badly wrapped battery, and that he wears a second gun holster with a 30ml of juice.
> 
> One thing we know is that he is there to make sure everything is clean and fair.
> 
> Let's all raise our hands and salute! .......
> 
> @zadiac !



Bwahahahahaha!

@shaunnadan, I was LMAO when I saw this post! Awesome announcement!

It will be an honor to be a judge and I will be as fair as I can be during the competition and yes, I do wear an extra holster for my e-juice

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2016 Judge 3 Announcement !*

The next judge is a highly respected member of our community and perhaps one of the most learned persons in regards to vaping. He is the only member to have had a medal commissioned and awarded solely to him.

His posts are always great to read and and his ability to find gems scattered across the internet is like an art form.

I give you ...... The Researcher!

Let's all stand up and cheer .......

@Alex

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

thanks for the intro @shaunnadan looking forward to this competition and to see some epic clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

shaunnadan said:


> *VapeCon 2016 Judge 3 Announcement !*
> 
> The next judge is a highly respected member of our community and perhaps one of the most learned persons in regards to vaping. He is the only member to have had a medal commissioned and awarded solely to him.
> 
> His posts are always great to read and and his ability to find gems scattered across the internet is like an art form.
> 
> I give you ...... The Researcher!
> 
> Let's all stand up and cheer .......
> 
> @Alex



Awesome choice @shaunnadan!
@Alex will be a fair and proper judge and it will be awesome to work with my long time bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2016 Judge 4 Announcement !*

I would like to bring your attention to our next judge. 

Does everyone know the American television co-host of the Discovery Channel television series MythBusters...













We were able to find his doppelganger !!!

This man has dismantled and repaired more mods and tanks than anyone else in Africa! 

His playlist consisted of vape trick videos, disco tech and Icelandic folk music.


I give you ... The Tinkerer ! 

Let all click our mods 5 times as we welcome .... 

@Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Doctor Vape @Rowan Francis !
Thank you sir!
5 clicks of my mod in appreciation.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

I am sooo looking forward to this .. Thanks @shaunnadan

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

@OreO


----------



## Clouds4Days

Edit*
Apologies for my post @Silver
Didnt sound too good.
Heat of the moment situation.
Im still in it, to win it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*Who's ready for some prize announcements ??? *​


----------



## shaunnadan

Clouds4Days said:


> Edit*
> Apologies for my post @Silver
> Didnt sound too good.
> Heat of the moment situation.
> Im still in it, to win it.


Aaaaaaahhhhh Yeah !!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flash696

Let's hear what them prizes are


----------



## Kyli3boi

Yes yes let's hear


----------



## Flash696

Will there be a separate one for the ladies? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

pssst.... I hear the VapeCon 2016 Competition and Giveaway Prizes are being announced.... 

you should go have a look 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-competition-and-giveaway-prizes.t27303/


----------



## shaunnadan

Flash696 said:


> Will there be a separate one for the ladies?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



unfortunately no. this year we are having a combined competition.


----------



## Silver

Some big names in the Cloud Comp so far
I see there are still some places remaining @shaunnadan 
Perhaps folk are waiting to see what's up for grabs in the 1st place prize...


----------



## shaunnadan

1st place prize has just been announced !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flash696

? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

Flash696 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


here..

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-competition-and-giveaway-prizes.t27303/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

there are still 5 free slots for the Cloud Chasing Competition


----------



## brotiform

shaunnadan said:


> there are still 5 free slots for the Cloud Chasing Competition



Not expecting anything at all , but decided to participate regardless!


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Looking forward to this comp, good luck to all the participants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

I am no.30! Just in time!


----------



## shaunnadan

All Slots for forum members via the RSVP for the Cloud Chasing Comp have been allocated !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

@shaunnadan When will we be finding out the whole process and times and where to be and what not?


----------



## shaunnadan

Kyli3boi said:


> @shaunnadan When will we be finding out the whole process and times and where to be and what not?



I will make a post with all of the details shortly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kyli3boi

@shaunnadan Thank you


----------



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2016 - Cloud Chasing Competition* 

All members who have confirmed on the RSVP list have been added to the line-up. 

10 slots will be made available on the day of VapeCon. This is on a first come first served basis. Please see @shaunnadan or a member from the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand. 

All entries will be finalised by *11:00am*

At 13:45pm an announcement will be made for all cloud competition entrants to make their way to the side of the stage. 

All names will be checked on the line-up. 

You will be introduced to the judges and told where to stand and face when on stage. 

All attys will need to be fired before getting on stage and juiced up with the competition juice that will be provided. 

--- *Preliminary Round* --- 

The Cloud Chasing Competition will start punctually at *14:00pm*

Entrants will make their way on stage in pairs. 

Each will line up against the official "Cloud Meter" banner and have a chance to display their best Cloud. 

Judges will score each entrant on distance and density of the Cloud. 

The Top 8 Will then progress to the next round. 

--- *Elimination Round* --- 

The remaining 8 entrants will compete back-to-back against each other in pairs. 

The winners for each round will progress until we have positions for 3rd, 2nd and 1st place. 

Prize giving will be done after the competition has been finalised.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

getting pretty excited


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi @shaunnadan 
Does this mean if you competing you have to be at vapecon by 11am ? Or can you come anytime before 2pm?
Thanks


----------



## Werner Stadler

Are you limited to mech mods or can you use any device ?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Werner Stadler said:


> Are you limited to mech mods or can you use any device ?



I may be mistaken but there is no rule on what mod or rda you use. Only rule is have safe batteries that can handle your build.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Werner Stadler said:


> Are you limited to mech mods or can you use any device ?



You may use any atty, mod and build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)


----------



## Kyli3boi

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @shaunnadan
> Does this mean if you competing you have to be at vapecon by 11am ? Or can you come anytime before 2pm?
> Thanks



I think if you have already rsvp on the forum then anytime before 2 but if you want to enter on the day then before 11

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carlito

Im in!! If not why not...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel

Hey @shaunnadan , I had to remove myself from the rsvp list! Im away for the week, and eventually had to stay an extra day so I might not even make Vapecon! My apologies of I messed up your count for the day - but hope a young hopeful can grab my spot!


----------



## PeterHarris

just want to say thanks to all the entrants. this was an epic comp, and at some stages was very difficult to determine as there were some very close calls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BODVAPE

I would like to say that it was nice to meet old vape friends, and enjoy all the good specials that was at Vapecon.

I would like to say that i'm am very disappointed with the the Cloud chaser competition, and how it was conducted. I have gone through all the rules and no where did it say that you are not allowed to use RDTA's but 20min before the comp we get told that we could only use RDA's and we had to drain our liquids from our tanks if we wanted to compete. I came second last year with an Aspire Mega which is a tank mod. i had been prepping for 4 months for the cloud chasers comp only for the rule to be changed at the last minuet. This turned the cloud chasers into a RDA comp. This gave the ppl that wanted to compete with an RDTA a disadvantage as coils are prepared differently to an RDA. Even after stating the rules on the forum they still got changed.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

PeterHarris said:


> just want to say thanks to all the entrants. this was an epic comp, and at some stages was very difficult to determine as there were some very close calls.



Big thanks @PeterHarris for helping us on the day!!


----------



## RIEFY

BODVAPE said:


> I would like to say that it was nice to meet old vape friends, and enjoy all the good specials that was at Vapecon.
> 
> I would like to say that i'm am very disappointed with the the Cloud chaser competition, and how it was conducted. I have gone through all the rules and no where did it say that you are not allowed to use RDTA's but 20min before the comp we get told that we could only use RDA's and we had to drain our liquids from our tanks if we wanted to compete. I came second last year with an Aspire Mega which is a tank mod. i had been prepping for 4 months for the cloud chasers comp only for the rule to be changed at the last minuet. This turned the cloud chasers into a RDA comp. This gave the ppl that wanted to compete with an RDTA a disadvantage as coils are prepared differently to an RDA. Even after stating the rules on the forum they still got changed.



Would the end result have been different if you had juice in the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BODVAPE

RIEFY said:


> Would the end result have been different if you had juice in the tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes there is a big difference. 
You have a lot less wick around the coil in the RDTA then what you would have in an RDA.
In an RDA you will have more wicking cause there is not tank to hold the juice.


----------



## shaunnadan

BODVAPE said:


> I would like to say that it was nice to meet old vape friends, and enjoy all the good specials that was at Vapecon.
> 
> I would like to say that i'm am very disappointed with the the Cloud chaser competition, and how it was conducted. I have gone through all the rules and no where did it say that you are not allowed to use RDTA's but 20min before the comp we get told that we could only use RDA's and we had to drain our liquids from our tanks if we wanted to compete. I came second last year with an Aspire Mega which is a tank mod. i had been prepping for 4 months for the cloud chasers comp only for the rule to be changed at the last minuet. This turned the cloud chasers into a RDA comp. This gave the ppl that wanted to compete with an RDTA a disadvantage as coils are prepared differently to an RDA. Even after stating the rules on the forum they still got changed.




hi

perhaps the statement that was made before the cloud competition started about the tanks wasn't 100% clear.

Competition Juice was provided and all entrants needed to use that specific juice for it to be on level playing grounds. For those that wanted to use a tank, they needed to empty out their tanks of any existing juice and use the Competition Juice.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BODVAPE

shaunnadan said:


> hi
> 
> perhaps the statement that was made before the cloud competition started about the tanks wasn't 100% clear.
> 
> Competition Juice was provided and all entrants needed to use that specific juice for it to be on level playing grounds. For those that wanted to use a tank, they needed to empty out their tanks of any existing juice and use the Competition Juice.



Thats not what you said Shaunnadan at the comp. we were told to empty our tanks and dry burn our coils and us it as an RDA. that why someone else also brought it up that day, that it was not fair for the ppl using RDTA's. thats why i got a dry hit cause there was no juice flow. 

"perhaps the statement that was made before the cloud competition started about the tanks wasn't 100% clear." so what you saying is, that the cloud chaser comp was not 100% fair or clear on the rules??


----------



## Viper_SA

In my almost 40 years I have learnt that there are usually three sides to every story. What he said, what she said and what really happened. I wasn't there, so I have no opinion, but shouldn't issue have been sorted on the day? Myself, and many others I am sure, come to this thread to see pics and/or video of the comp, not to read about a two-day-old argument. If memory serves, last year's comp was held with 100% VG, so surely a tank isn't the best option to begin with?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BODVAPE

Viper_SA said:


> In my almost 40 years I have learnt that there are usually three sides to every story. What he said, what she said and what really happened. I wasn't there, so I have no opinion, but shouldn't issue have been sorted on the day? Myself, and many others I am sure, come to this thread to see pics and/or video of the comp, not to read about a two-day-old argument. If memory serves, last year's comp was held with 100% VG, so surely a tank isn't the best option to begin with?



Like you said that you were not there, so why do you even comment? If you were there then your comments would be valid. Also it was brought up on the day.


----------



## Deckie

Really guys. Shouldn't something like this be discussed away from these public threads? It only leads to public arguing & leaves a bad taste hanging around this forum. @BODVAPE rather dicuss it with the organizers via pm's, that way everyone is left unscathed. Thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Viper_SA

BODVAPE said:


> Like you said that you were not there, so why do you even comment? If you were there then your comments would be valid. Also it was brought up on the day.


----------



## gman211991

Vape town FTW can we please see some pics????

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## BODVAPE

Deckie said:


> Really guys. Shouldn't something like this be discussed away from these public threads? It only leads to public arguing & leaves a bad taste hanging around this forum. @BODVAPE rather dicuss it with the organizers via pm's, that way everyone is left unscathed. Thanks bud.



Agreed. Sorry man @Deckie , it was not ment to go in that direction.


----------



## Deckie

BODVAPE said:


> Agreed. Sorry man @Deckie , it was not ment to go in that direction.


Cool thanks


----------

